
Scaling ArangoDB to Gigabytes per Second on Mesosphere's DCOS - sachalep
https://mesosphere.com/blog/2015/11/30/arangodb-benchmark-dcos/
======
mihailovi4
Nice.

> dcos package install --options=config.json arangodb

Deployment with a single command is fine, but what does the config.json look
like?

~~~
neunhoef
Disclaimer: One of the ArangoDB developers here. As published in the white
paper, here it is:

    
    
        ```{ "arangodb": {
            "async-replication": true,
            "nr-dbservers": 80,
            "nr-coordinators": 80,
            "framework-cpus": 0.5,
            "role": "arangodb",
            "principal": "pri",
            "minimal-resources-agent": "mem(*):512;cpus(*):0.5;disk(*):512",
            "minimal-resources-dbserver": "mem(*):8192;cpus(*):3;disk(*):8192",
            "minimal-resources-secondary": "mem(*):8192;cpus(*):1;disk(*):8192",
            "minimal-resources-coordinator": "mem(*):8192;cpus(*):3;disk(*):8192",
            "secondaries-with-dbservers": true,
            "docker-image": "arangodb/arangodb-mesos:devel"
          }
        }```

